

Ask HN: I want to design with 80's and 90's art assets and computer graphics - publicprivacy

Hello, I am a student who was born in 1990, and I vaguely remember all of the art elements I would like to use. I need help with finding books and resources from the say the 1980's- 1990's which can give me the techniques used back then for graphic design and special effects. I am looking to incorporate these things into my apps I would like to build. Can someone point me in the right direction of what relevant keywords and topics I could use in order to get started.
======
orangethirty
Go to reddit.com/r/design and post the question. They will guide you better.

